# Look Out Turkeys..... Here Comes The CARTER CUTTER!!!!



## cartercutter (May 6, 2010)

*www.cartercutter.com*
******check out our website and you can hear the carter cutter in action

The Carter Cutter turkey call can make any sound of the wild turkey hen with its patent pending technology.

Tired of having turkey calls that 
are hard to use or don't work 
consistently?

The Carter Cutter turkey call is very easy to use and reliable in all weather conditions. The Carter Cutter makes low or high pitches as well as raspy calls. The sound levels are incredibly made by following the concentric grooves with the striker from the inside to the outside of the surface. The User is able to create great volume when needed with little effort.

Why Choose The Carter Cutter?

Entire striking surface is a sweet spot for the striker

Easier to use than most all other turkey calls

VERY durable and works in all weather conditions

Consistent life like turkey sounds with amazing volumecapabilities


----------

